# speaker grill removal



## 93gxe (Jun 7, 2005)

Stupid questions.. I'm trying to remove the speaker grills from the front doors and rear shelf. They don't seem to want to pop off with a little prying action from a screw driver. Do the door panels have to come off to get to the speakers in the door? I'm guessing there are clips under the rear shelf that hold the grills in or something? Can anyone enlighten me? Thanks!


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

For the front door ones, I think you must remove the whole door. As for the rear deck ones haven't played with that yet so I don't know.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for the front ones, you have to remove the door panels, not the whole door. for the rear deck, take a pair of needle nose pliers and pinch the white tabs that stick into the metal deck pointing into the trunk. laying on your back inside the trunk is the easy way to get to them. just keep pushing upwards, GENTLY, while youre squeezing the clips. it should pop off when all of them are done.


----------



## 93gxe (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks! bye bye stock paper speakers.


----------

